# Relocating to the South West



## fans1024 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello,

In a few months my job maybe moving to the Bridgwater area and therefore I am looking to relocate from London.  I grew up in the rural south west but have lived in London for a number of years, so quite looking forward to being around trees/greenery etc.  I am a single person in their thirties, so would be looking for an active social life.

Area/transport wise.  I need easy access to the M5 and/or the main line train.  Would prefer to be east of Bridgwater.

So... what areas to do you suggest?

Cheers


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2015)

fans1024 said:


> In a few months my job maybe moving to the Bridgwater area and therefore I am looking to relocate from London.  I grew up in the rural south west but have lived in London for a number of years, so quite looking forward to being around trees/greenery etc.



Nothing says greenery more than multiple plastics factories


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2015)

The Governing Council Of The Cat Fancy have their headquarters in Bridgwater.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 11, 2015)

NfB


----------



## kebabking (Nov 11, 2015)

i think they are a few social groups around bridgewater... lots of young people use them.


----------



## teccuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Hard to know what your looking for. 

Camra and trains and carnivals... 

On the plus side you'll find it very cheap.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 24, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Nothing says greenery more than multiple plastics factories


 
The cellophane factory closed down about ten years ago.  Keep up at the back there, Cinzano

Bridgwater isn't the greatest place in the world.  There's been loads of new houses built but it still seems very small townish.  If you're going east of Bridgwater that'll be on the Somerset Levels.  Be careful that anywhere you buy isn't susceptible to flooding.

The M5 is the easiest connection to Bridgwater, though it's easier coming in from the north than the south.  Taunton Road in from J24 is often very congested .  Think 20 mins from J24 to the cente of town.  Depends where you're working in Bridgwater though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 24, 2015)

rubbershoes said:


> The cellophane factory closed down about ten years ago.  Keep up at the back there, Cinzano



Sorry, the stagecoach bringing that particular news from Carrotcruncherville has not yet reached us


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2015)

When living in Taunton it was always said that Bridgwater had the highest rate of incest in the country. It's also probably the most deprived area in Somerset. If you can afford the commute Taunton's much nicer.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 25, 2015)

Stavros is right.  Taunton is nicer.

Are you looking for a town or a village?


----------



## Marucha (Dec 28, 2015)

Dear all I will be moving to Bristol area in late January early Feb. I have been looking around in Bristol but have found good deals in Hanham. Could anyone please advise on how safe and how in general Hanham is? 
Many Thanks.


----------



## Geri (Dec 28, 2015)

Hanham is fine, it's pretty safe around there really. Some great pubs near the river for summertime drinking!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2015)

I was raised in Hanham. It's as suburban as it gets - bordering on rural.
Doubtless people will stretch the boundaries a bit.
It's got a Lidl and is almost walking distance from Asda / M&S etc and easy to get out onto quiet paths if you like a cycle ride .. and is on the main bus route into town.

Not my cup of tea - most of my estranged family lives there now - and ex. number 2.


----------



## Whagwan (Jan 8, 2016)

Do they still have lots of free parties down in Conham River Park?  The amount of times I used to have to walk back from Hanham to Totterdown a few years back...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm considering moving back out of Bristol, now I've been back a couple of months. 

I can't afford to live here and the Mayor has broken the City.

It was easier and quicker to commute to see my son and Grandkids when I lived in Devon, than it is now I live in the same City!


----------



## Thora (Feb 8, 2016)

We are thinking of moving out too, it has become pretty unaffordable.  Childcare is hugely expensive now too.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 12, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm considering moving back out of Bristol, now I've been back a couple of months.
> 
> I can't afford to live here and the Mayor has broken the City.
> 
> It was easier and quicker to commute to see my son and Grandkids when I lived in Devon, than it is now I live in the same City!


 

Some parts of Devon are lovely!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Some parts of Devon are lovely!



I know, but I also need to consider employment...so it could be back to Cully for me!

I'm looking at Gloucester also...

undecided ATM


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 12, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> I know, but I also need to consider employment...so it could be back to Cully for me!
> 
> I'm looking at Gloucester also...




Cully has its faults

but Gloucester is a real shithole


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 12, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Cully has its faults
> 
> but Gloucester is a real shithole



Not a bad start to your haiku, but line two has one syllable too many


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Cully has its faults
> 
> but Gloucester is a real shithole



Is it?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 12, 2016)

Unless it's improved a lot in the last ten years


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2016)

looks like i'll be getting an EX15 post code soon...


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 9, 2016)

Looks like I'll be getting a DT4 postcode soon


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Looks like I'll be getting a DT4 postcode soon




Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 9, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Looks like I'll be getting a DT4 postcode soon


Welcome to Dorset.


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2016)

Ooh, nice and coastal. I had DT9 for part of my childhood, but that's about as far from the coast as you can get in Dorset.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 3, 2016)

I think its time to consider leaving London, its expensive, crowded and full of cnuts. 

So, we're considering moving to Bristol in the next couple of years, any advice? How would we go about it? Where do we avoid or look for somewhere to live?


----------



## Thora (Jun 3, 2016)

Depends what your budget is, whether you are renting or buying, where you'll be likely to work and whether/how old your children are.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 3, 2016)

Well we've no kids but we'd like to have one, our budget is well, depends and while we'd prefer to buy I'm thinking we'll initially be renting.

As for work, I'd probably have to find somewhere in Bristol itself so maybe an hours commute away tops for a home, she works in labs so somewhere about the same from at least a couple of hospitals would be useful.


----------



## Thora (Jun 3, 2016)

That's vague 

On that basis I'd say pick anywhere in Bristol.


----------



## xenon (Jun 6, 2016)

Usual thing. Come have a look round. Most of the hospitals are slightly north of the city centre. BRI being the central one. Frenchay further north. Southmead... Over that <-- way somewhere...

Southville / Bedminster / Totterdown, are just south of the centre and easily walkable...

(Apart from all the fucking road works which I'm starting to take personly. Every route normaly I walk in,  either blocked the pavement, moved / disabled the pelican crossing control  or put scaffolding up.)


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 6, 2016)

Frenchay closed ages ago


----------

